# Pavillon



## Stoer (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir für meinen Garten einen geschlossenen Holzpavillon zulegen.
Baumakt und Co. kommen nicht in Frage. Es sollte schon etwas wertiger sein und inkl. Montage.
Könnt Ihr was empfehlen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pavillon*

Hallo Peter,

schau mal da nach: http://shop.naturagart.de/Naturnah-wohnen/Pavillons/


----------



## Stoer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pavillon*

Vielen Dank Mitch, für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Leider warst Du der einzige.


----------



## Petra1970 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pavillon*

Huhu

Die haben da echt schöne Pavillons, stehen ja einige da rum, es war die einzige Antwort aber eine gute .
Bin da öfters mal ist in meiner nähe.

Gruß Pogge


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pavillon*

Hallo Peter.

Mir ist auch nur der von Mitch gepostete Link in den Sinn gekommen.
Mangels eigenem Pavillon kann ich aber nichts über die Qualität sagen. Bei Teichbauprodukten ist NG nicht billig, liefert dafür aber gute, stabile Qualität.


----------

